# How to beat fatigue



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I suffer a lot from fatigue.... I go back and forth from feeling decent to barely being able to get up and do everyday things.... sometimes I will be ok in the morning, so I will work out and then I'm beat the rest of the day only doing the stuff I have to do... like work, cook dinner etc. Also, I have these aches in my legs and feet. I'm starting to feel like a 36 yr old, old lady lol.

So my question is, does anyone else have the extreme exhaustion and aches and how do you deal with it and what do you do to help with energy???

I used to be a pretty active person and I hate this feeling.... I feel like I'm a lazy person most days.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes! I have it.
I can get up and workout but it gets worse as the day gets on.
When it is very bad and I have to function I use stimulants, no calorie energy drinks, 5 hour energy, etc. I know several people would argue agaisnt this but the days when I work 10 hours and have to be happy and functional this has been the only thing that helps. 
I also avoid carbs like the plague on those days.
I know when it's coming because there's a pain at the height of my inhale. Do you get that? Its pure exhaustion, like I've just ran a marathon in 90 degree weather.
Don't beat yourself up. I did that for a long time. Just do what you can and allow yourself to take it easy. 
I get bad muscle pains and recently starting using a foam roller for my legs, ITB, and back. It helps in just a short period of time.
I've cut out working out too before and I'm tired regardless, so I still get my workouts in.
I'm here if you ever want to private message, I just turned 38 and feel much older and sometimes move much slower than a 65 year old.


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Omg... funny... I have coffe because its cheap but ends up making me feel worse... my go to is redbull bit any caffeine after noon keeps my brain going well into the early hours.... but then on the bad days it only gets me semi functional....

I dont get the inhale but I know im in for it when I go to bed at 8 and still have to have an alarm to get up 7... then walking feels like im dragging around a 200 lb body behind me... you right about working out... im tired regardless so I should at least do short workouts.

I will look into a foam roller. .. that sounds nice.

Thanks for offering to private message... that would be nice as my husband thinks its all in my husband thinks its mostly in my head.

Its funny my mom and I often joke how she has way more energy then I do and so just 1 more way im the mom lol.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I have fatigue too but mainly when I am having an autoimmune attack of some sort... If your hashi's is undercontrol and treated properly (mine's not yet) I think the fatigue shouldn't be extreme... or there at all. If your hashi's is under control, you might want to consider looking into other causes.

Maca can help with energy and alertness. Niacin can too but you should be careful not to have too much of that.

Best wishes.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PinkLemonLady said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I suffer a lot from fatigue.... I go back and forth from feeling decent to barely being able to get up and do everyday things.... sometimes I will be ok in the morning, so I will work out and then I'm beat the rest of the day only doing the stuff I have to do... like work, cook dinner etc. Also, I have these aches in my legs and feet. I'm starting to feel like a 36 yr old, old lady lol.
> 
> ...


It might be a good idea to check your Ferritin.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Just a thought!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Andros is correct, ferritin can play a big part in exhaustion and we as thyroid sufferers don't store it very well. Vitamin D levels would be good to check as well. I get lower leg pain and foot cramps when mine is low.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Storm Finch, a light bulb just went off in my head when I read your post. I have been having problems on and off with leg cramps and forearm (of all places) cramps. My Vit D is below range. I will be getting some Vit. D pills this week. That's why I love reading everyone's posts... sometimes they hit home!!


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Andros, I go into to see the doc next week, I will ask her to to run my ferretin....

As for treatment, I only started Armour about 4 months ago at 1/2 grain 1x day. My Vit D was low so have been taking 5000 i.u. of Vit D3 daily.

When I first started taking the Armour I noticed I felt better after about the 1st week and had felt fairly good up until about a month ago, when it all came crashing down and I felt horrible again. However, yesterday I felt better and today I feel even better so it seems to be this roller coaster of ride for me.

JS - Hope you feel better once you start taking the Vit D!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

jsgarden1 said:


> Storm Finch, a light bulb just went off in my head when I read your post. I have been having problems on and off with leg cramps and forearm (of all places) cramps. My Vit D is below range. I will be getting some Vit. D pills this week. That's why I love reading everyone's posts... sometimes they hit home!!


Glad I could flip that switch for you.  Personally I will be very, very glad when it gets warm enough for shorts and tank tops. I plan on stocking up on natural vit. D until I'm toasty. lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PinkLemonLady said:


> Thanks Andros, I go into to see the doc next week, I will ask her to to run my ferretin....
> 
> As for treatment, I only started Armour about 4 months ago at 1/2 grain 1x day. My Vit D was low so have been taking 5000 i.u. of Vit D3 daily.
> 
> ...


This is just too sad; your doc should have had you coming in every 8 weeks for labs and increasing your Armour by 1/4 grain each time as indicated.

Good grief! And the bad part is when you are undermedicated it can be just as symptomatic or worse than if you are not medicated at all.

Most of us want TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 @ about 75% of the range provided by your lab.

For your doc to leave you "hanging" like this is unconscionable in my humble opinion.

Read this and if necessary, find a doc who "gets it!"

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Also, please read Rx info about Armour.

Armour thyroid
http://www.armourthyroid.com/


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm going to get a copy of my all my labs when I go in.... we did check my antibodies an TPO after 12 weeks and my antibodies had gone almost within the normal range.... TPO remained unchanged....

Traditional Doctors (i have been to many) won't treat because my TSH, T3 and T4 are all within normal range.... So, my only choice was to see a doctor outside of insurance..... I can't afford that... this doctor I'm seeing lets me make payments on visits and is reasonable to begin with. In fact, I don't go in unless necessary, we keep in contact via email and/or phone and I don't get charged for that..... I also didn't let her know how bad I was feeling until early this week and next week was the earliest appt.

With all that said, I am going to let her know I want to take a more aggressive approach. Andros, thanks as usual for the articles I can arm myself with when I go in 

I just found out that my grandmother had her thyroid recently taken out due to MTC but her doctors said it wasn't genetic. I find that interesting, however.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PinkLemonLady said:


> I'm going to get a copy of my all my labs when I go in.... we did check my antibodies an TPO after 12 weeks and my antibodies had gone almost within the normal range.... TPO remained unchanged....
> 
> Traditional Doctors (i have been to many) won't treat because my TSH, T3 and T4 are all within normal range.... So, my only choice was to see a doctor outside of insurance..... I can't afford that... this doctor I'm seeing lets me make payments on visits and is reasonable to begin with. In fact, I don't go in unless necessary, we keep in contact via email and/or phone and I don't get charged for that..... I also didn't let her know how bad I was feeling until early this week and next week was the earliest appt.
> 
> ...


 I hear ya' re no insurance. Never had any myself. That paints a much clearer picture and I am w/you on being grateful for this doc and what she is doing to help you.

Now that we are on medicare, we can't even afford to pay for what medicare won't pay for. It is a horrible horrible situation for many!

Thank you so much for sharing. We will now recon, reframe and take a different tack.

For what this is worth...........

Approximately 25% of medullary thyroid cancer is genetic in nature, caused by a mutation in the RET proto-oncogene.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medullary_thyroid_cancer

Approximately 25% of reported cases of MTC are familial.
http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/pdq/treatment/thyroid/HealthProfessional/page7

This is not to be taken lightly. Please discuss this with your now doctor. It appears she cares about you....................a lot!

Let us know.


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

I finally got my Ferriton checked and it's 47 but again, within normal range so docs and NP dont' think it's an issue.... Andros, you mentioned it should be between 50-100 with closer to 100 .... so, I'm thinking I need to get that up. What are others taking for Ferriton levels?


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Lab ranges may very slightly on Ferritn. 
The first time I was tested I was below the range at 9 and my Doctor at the time didn't see it as an issue. Now I'm in range but at the low end and my endo thought it would be a good idea to take a Slow-Release women's Iron pill daily. 
I was put on Iron and Vit D. Just starting my third week and so far still tired, but I think I may be having a Hashi's flare so it's hard to say if it would help normally.


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

So just regular iron pills then.... I have always periodically taken them off and on because I have come up as borderline anemic in the past, but I'm always worried about taking too much as it can be toxic. I have some slow release, so I will try those again..

Sorry about the flare up, those are never fun. I know I don't know you but....hugs2

I haven't' had one for a bit, but I do feel like I'm on roller coaster ride.... mostly fatigued but sometimes my brain is working but my body won't follow suit and even more less frequent, I feel good enough to get caught up on stuff even if my body protests.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

My Endo said just the daily slow-release, over the counter. It's 45mg of Iron. You could always check with your Doctor and ask if it's safe.

I'm hoping after 3 weeks of this my body will feel better.
I've felt pretty good for awhile 6 months of feeling pretty groovy then BAM! I'm a 80 yr old bloated codfish.


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

aaaaand that's the way it goes unfortunately.... hope you get your energy back real soon.


----------

